# Welche Industrie PC's nutzt ihr



## Eddy001 (20 Oktober 2008)

Hab da mal ne allgemeine Frage an das Forum um ein paar Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Was für Industrie- Rechner nutzt ihr im Betrieb (Leitstände, Schaltschränke,...) für z.B. WinCC Clients o.ä.? Wir nutzen zur Zeit PC's von der Fa. adsTec http://www.ads-tec.de/ die ohne Lüfter und ohne drehende Bauteile betrieben werden. Dies hat unserer Ansicht nach den Vorteil langer Lebensdauer und weniger bis garkeine Probleme durch Staub/ Dreck der in unseren Anlagen vermehrt vorkommt. Würde mich über eure Erfahrungen freuen - vielleicht gibt es ja noch bessere bzw. billigere Varianten.


----------



## mst (20 Oktober 2008)

Hi,
wir haben früher die von Siemens verbaut, jetzt haben wir ebenfalls die von ads-tec - vermute die gleiche Serie wie ihr. Habe eine günstigere Alternative zu Siemens gesucht und bin auf ads-tec gestoßen. Bin sehr zufrieden damit bis auf die 5-6 Wochen lieferzeit.


----------



## Eddy001 (21 Oktober 2008)

Wir habe die IPC1100 Serie im Einsatz. Gibt es sonst noch andere Industrie Rechner die ihr empfelen könnt?


----------



## Maxl (21 Oktober 2008)

Bei und kommen entweder die Siemens PC677B zum Einsatz (i.d.R. mit WinCCflex). Aber auch die APC620 Serie (mit oder ohne Display) von B&R kommt immer wieder mal zum Einsatz (speziell wenn PCs ohne rotierende Teile benötigt werden).
http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rd...11_DEU_HTML.htm?session_level_1=Industrie PCs


----------

